# Look Less Nerdy With Glasses



## Mina (Apr 26, 2006)

*I don't like to wear glasses not cuz it looks nerdy cuz it hurt me. But i have to for driving. I try to avoid using it by contacts. However may of us here use comp everyday and wear glass everyday. not the time to look less nerdy with glasses.*

The time has finally come. Being nerdy is in, and glasses are now a cool accessory. Here's how to make sure that your glasses say "hip intellectual" instead of "stuck in the '50s".

*Steps *

[*][*]Choose your look. You may want to look in magazines, or find other people around you that have the "look" you want. Many of today's celebrities wear fashionable glasses to project a certain image. Try to mimic the look you like, whether it's J-Lo or that guy from Weezer (but make it your own). Choose your frames accordingly.[*]Make sure the rest of your fashion complements the glasses you have chosen. Think of the glasses as the defining touch to your wardrobe.[*]Check out your hair. Style your hair to make the most of the frame style you have chosen. Talk to a hairdresser and see what haircut or style suits you as an individual, and be sure to take along your glasses so that you get the right fit.[*]For women--try new makeup techniques, and get your eyebrows shaped. This can create a clean, elegant look, and can accentuate your glasses even more.[*]For men--decide whether you are going to be clean shaven, or have facial hair. If you decide to have a mustache or beard, trim it often. Your glasses will draw a lot of attention to your face, so you want it to look as neat and clean as possible.[*]Attitude is the most important thing. You can wear designer clothing, have the latest haircut, and groom impeccably, but if you don't have confidence, you'll never pull off the look you want. Act confident that you are the smart, sexy person you're trying to convey, and others will believe in that image.

*Tips *


Try to pick a pair of glasses that suit your face. You can ask a friend or a sales associate to help you with this.
If your glasses slip down your nose, don't push them up with your pointer finger in front of people. Either find a more subtle way of pushing them up or wait until nobody is looking.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks for posting this! i still relish my "nerdy" black frame cats-eye glasses though lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina (Apr 26, 2006)

lolz


----------



## pieced (Apr 26, 2006)

I like glasses, and there are so many different types you can choose from, and I happen to like the nerdy ones...


----------



## Mina (Apr 26, 2006)

wow..why so?


----------



## pieced (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't know, they can look really stylish, if you know how to wear them. I've got glasses face, so they look pretty good on me, maybe that's why... :laughing:


----------



## Sass (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got new glasses a couple of months ago that I totally love and I always get people asking where I got them from. Theres lots of stylish frames out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and a lot of dodgy ones also lol


----------



## amgad34 (May 4, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## foxyqt (May 18, 2006)

I wear contacts all the time but I have frameless glasses =]


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 18, 2006)

There's no way for me to NOT look nerdy in glasses because my prescription is so strong so thank goodness for contacts. I wear my glasses around the house and out occasionally but I hate them because they bug my nose and leave indents. I really wish I could get LASIK so I could chunk them for good!


----------



## mac-whore (May 18, 2006)

I have glasses but, I don't wear them because I'm trying to avoid the nerdy look lol.. I guess you don't always have to look nerdy with glasses..


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 27, 2006)

glasses are sexy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ANN100 (Nov 24, 2006)

i always look nerdy with glasses, so thanks for the tip


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2006)

Great tips! Thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 1, 2006)

I have glasses and wear them pretty much every day. I have contacts, but they bother my eyes. I like my glasses. The only thing I don't like is that you can't see my eye mu as well.


----------



## han (Dec 1, 2006)

thanks for posting i need glasses for driveing mainly at night but i kindda like the nerdy glasses to!


----------



## Leony (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for bumping this!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 9, 2006)

i dont need glasses, but i will for reading one day i know (everyone in my family wears glasses though).

i want authentic 1950s frames in yellow.

its so sad i have it planned out.


----------



## saramel (Dec 9, 2006)

glasses are like jewelry for the face!


----------



## hel (Dec 12, 2006)

I think some people look really good with glasses. However, unfortunately, few known what shape fits their faces best.


----------

